
Uber’s Colossal I.P.O. Flop May Be the Worst Ever on Wall Street - smn1234
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/05/ubers-colossal-ipo-flop-may-be-worst-ever-on-wall-street
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19901362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19901362)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19899982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19899982)

------
dandare
What is Uber's competitive advantage anyway? Subsidizing rides with Saudi
money? The mobile app is pretty simple and competitors are popping up wherever
you look. There is almost no cost to switch for the end user and all the taxi
companies will end up competing on price. I don't get it.

~~~
shamino
Eh, kind of a naive view. There's a moat in all the data Uber's collected, and
analytics it's performed. Not to mention R&D into things like automatous
driving, etc...

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The data you mention would be valuable for someone who figures out how to use
it to actually make profit. Until now, Uber hasn't.

------
conanbatt
> “The bottom line: A whopping 81% of the $29.55 billion in equity that Uber
> has raised is underwater,” writes Felix Salmon. “Investors who bought Uber
> shares 3 years ago have lost 15% of their money, before fees. The
> opportunity cost is even greater: Investors in the S&P 500 have seen their
> money grow by 50% over the same period.

Big lolz.

Invest in a hot mega power-brand company that keeps growing revenue like crazy
and still lose money to the mediocre average.

